# Hit by Perfectly Unexpected Filler Fused (PUFF) Cluster Bomb from Shuckins



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Ok... So I come home from camping all dirty, sweaty, and tired to find a suspicious package at my door.

I opened the package and...









After digging myself out from the rubble and checking in here, I realized that Shuckins apparently launched a cluster bomb over the US last week and one of his bomblets landed on my front porch. Man, you guys have absolutely no mercy on the n00bs, huh?

I found the following bomb diagram online:










Will update later with carnage report/pictures.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Ha! That is awesome.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

This looks like a promising bomb report


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to the bombed by shuckins club. Can't wait to see pics of the destruction


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Torqued said:


> Ok... So I come home from camping all dirty, sweaty, and tired to find a suspicious package at my door.
> 
> I opened the package and...
> 
> ...


Lol, that picture is epic and accurate! Can't wait to see more pics! :cowboyic9:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

lol..hurry up with the pics!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats, can't wait to see the pics...


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Very nice depiction of the ordnance...:ss


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

OK. Here's the update:

So I gave the suspicious package a CAT scan. The CAT scan indicated that the suspicious package was suspicious...










Despite the CAT scan results, I proceeded to carefully open the package:










The aftermath. Notice that the cat took cover.



















:yield:

Seriously, though... thanks for making a new guy feel like part of the community! :biggrin: I'm probably going to make my wife open any other suspicious packages. eep:


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

:biglaugh:Thats awsome, Cool cat!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I totally LOL'd at the pictures of you on the floor. Thanks for making me laugh and here's some RG...


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

This post has RG bump written all over it! Well done sir, and nice bomb Ron!


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

Bomb reports always amuse me. The people of puff are very creative. Another cleverly disguised attack.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

That is Great!!! :lol:

Very nice report, enjoy Brother!!

Excellent idea Ron!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Hilarious ound: Enjoy those brother!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I love the bomblet detail in the first post - really classic Puff stuff.

I would like to point out, however, that your diagram may be somewhat outdated. I believe these days that shuckins favors the 25-cluster bomb AT A MINIMUM, while your illustration shows a measly 15 clusters. Still, excellent work Robert - welcome to the club!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good stuff here....like the song says...."Nobody Does It Better!"


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome bomb description!!!!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Probably the most creative bomb report I have seen to date! Absolute Gold! Can I be your friend? :ROFL: 

RG added for such great stuff! Enjoy those awesome smokes and welcome to the bombed by Shuckins Club! He's unrelenting and imminent.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Great bomb enjoy those sticks


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Yeah....you know you have been bombed when you are bombed by Shuckins....just got the power back on today!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice Robert enjoy those!

Shuckins inspires Puff greatness!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

sckfck said:


> . . . Shuckins inspires Puff greatness!


Does PUFF have a gallery of sorts for the unusually good pics? Cause Robert's "shuckins bomb" detail ought to be there for future generations...


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I love the bomblet detail in the first post - really classic Puff stuff.
> 
> I would like to point out, however, that your diagram may be somewhat outdated. I believe these days that shuckins favors the 25-cluster bomb AT A MINIMUM, while your illustration shows a measly 15 clusters. Still, excellent work Robert - welcome to the club!


LOL! Thanks guys!

I guess I should have added a note on the bomb picture that it may not be to scale. 

My wife and I had fun with the bomb response. Now my problem is how do I share the bomb with her?:ask:


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Nice hit. Can't wait to see the pics.:smoke2:


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice hit Ron! Hilarious post Robert. Enjoy the smokes


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Ronjohn said:


> Nice hit. Can't wait to see the pics.:smoke2:


Pics are in the middle of the 1st page.


----------

